# a lil self portrait



## Deleted member 18141 (Apr 29, 2017)

made a lil self portrait of what i looked like after getting my head split open and nose broken in a bike accident last month. i also got dumped the same week! anyway this community is really awesome and supportive and i'll deff be sharing more art here. you guys have given me strength to draw again :--)


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 29, 2017)

Like your style could def see it being in a zine or comics.


----------



## tennesseejed (Apr 29, 2017)

I meant to respond to the other thread you posted with your art, just never got around to it. I like your style! Keep uploading art please!!


----------



## Deleted member 18141 (Apr 29, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> I meant to respond to the other thread you posted with your art, just never got around to it. I like your style! Keep uploading art please!!


thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## tennesseejed (Apr 29, 2017)

No thank you! Keep expressing yourself and making art! You impact more people than you know! Love & Light


----------



## awkwardshelby (Apr 30, 2017)

Yo I totally got hit by a car once in Santa Fe and left a huge dent in that bitch's car, I was totally fine though. I was the only manage on duty at my store that day and had to open by myself so that's why I didn't stop to report her, I was too nervous about opening the store late. 

Hope you and your bike are okay!


----------



## Deleted member 18141 (Apr 30, 2017)

awkwardshelby said:


> Yo I totally got hit by a car once in Santa Fe and left a huge dent in that bitch's car, I was totally fine though. I was the only manage on duty at my store that day and had to open by myself so that's why I didn't stop to report her, I was too nervous about opening the store late.
> 
> Hope you and your bike are okay!


HOLY CRAP!! i'm glad you're ok! yeah i crashed on my second day as a dog walker heading to an appointment. The best way to start a new job and make an impression hehe


----------



## awkwardshelby (Apr 30, 2017)

Erinn Oface said:


> HOLY CRAP!! i'm glad you're ok! yeah i crashed on my second day as a dog walker heading to an appointment. The best way to start a new job and make an impression hehe



Hah! We all do embarrassing shit on the first day,


----------



## Tude (Apr 30, 2017)

Do keep drawing and expressing yourself - love your work. I've done my nose several times (dam thing) and the forehead but that was a huge faceplant on a sidewalk by ex bf, my biking injuries are all ribs, lots of ribs, punctured lung and broken coccyx. freaking tailbone at least 3 times. ugh. Anyway - hey be safe out there and keep drawing - and soooo sorry for your injuries and heal fast!


----------



## sd40chef (Apr 30, 2017)

Awesome self portrait. Get some markal paintstiks and have fun on some rolling steel


----------



## Deleted member 18141 (May 1, 2017)

Tude said:


> Do keep drawing and expressing yourself - love your work. I've done my nose several times (dam thing) and the forehead but that was a huge faceplant on a sidewalk by ex bf, my biking injuries are all ribs, lots of ribs, punctured lung and broken coccyx. freaking tailbone at least 3 times. ugh. Anyway - hey be safe out there and keep drawing - and soooo sorry for your injuries and heal fast!


thank you tude <3 glad you're ok from all your injuries too! keep on trucking ~*~*


----------



## Deleted member 18141 (May 1, 2017)

sd40chef said:


> Awesome self portrait. Get some markal paintstiks and have fun on some rolling steel


thank you! that's my dream to do that! trying to find a way to make it happen :--)


----------



## sd40chef (May 1, 2017)

Erinn Oface said:


> thank you! that's my dream to do that! trying to find a way to make it happen :--)


You can order them from various websites online, Markal B Paintstik seem to be the most popular/work best on freight, boxes of a dozen sticks should be around 11-12$. Then you will find a spot that they park, spend time scouting it out and when you feel the spot is right, have fun.


----------

